# rose hip



## debidebi (May 21, 2008)

What benefits would rosehip (dried) in soaps do for the skin???
x
debidebi


----------



## IanT (May 21, 2008)

Rosehips are good for helping in the regeneration process for skin cells and repairing of damaged tissues, scars and it helps to add moisture to the skin as well as reduces signs of premature aging, scalp repair, bolsters skin elasticity and resilience and helps resotre the healthy glow 

On a side note...rosehips grow all over near my house in Montauk, NY...My mother makes some DARN good jelly and jam from them...mmmmm mmmm


----------



## SoapyGal (Jun 29, 2008)

I think I remember reading somewhere that only the rosehips from "certain" roses are considered for the medicinal values.

Also, I've read that rosehip powder added to soap causes a "scratchy" feeling to the soap, so I guess it would be a good ingredient to use as an exfoliant?


----------

